# slug hunting



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well slug hunting starts next weekend in minnesota....been scouting and have seen two or three nice bucks and alot of does....i cant wait to get out in the woods and spend some time with my dad....how many of you guys slug hunt??? i was goin to get a bow this year but i never got around to it....once season starts let me know how you guys did..


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I hunt slugs in southwest minnesota also. Around Canby. I have not had a chance to drive out there as I live 90 miles away but we always seem to get our deer everyyear. Never any huge bucks but a decent 8 or 10 now and then. Good luck.


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

I hunt around Pipestone MN, i havnt had a chance to get out anc scout because im going to school in alexandria but last weekend i was home phesant hunting and we saw a few deer. Not any real big ones but im sure the the time the weekends over we will have a few nice ones...MOST of the corn is out so that is always a big help.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

I slug hunt around Litchfeild First weekend and then around Hutchinson Second weekend My lichfeild area is good mostly just a walk thru area for deer. my Hutchinsona area is just a BEdding area and i catch em when they start moving around But havent scouted so we'll seee how i do this year...


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

This wiil be the first time slug hunting in over 5 yrs. I usually rifle hunt. I wont hunt till Monday though.

Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

if you are hunting in south west MN where we have to use shotguns we only have sat and sun to hunt, so i wouldnt recomend going on monday...2nd weekend is when the monday and tuesday come into play


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

im going out this weekend slug hunting near medford, hoping to get my first deer. and then next weekend im goin up north where i will also be slug hunting. I'm sure looking forward for tomorrow!!!!!


----------

